# If you know someone wants to kill you and has tried many times, what shoul you do?



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Any advice appreciated.
-The Roadrunner


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Buy stock in Acme.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't stand next to a tall mesa.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Out smart the sumbitch!!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Be aware of anvils and pianos.


----------

